# FOUND



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 18, 2022)

Well after a year I finally found a 12 gram button of gold I been looking for. It's was literally in front of me the entire time. 

Thank You Lord.

Be safe and have a great day.


----------



## BlackLabel (Nov 19, 2022)

You put it to a safe place and forgot about where it is?


----------



## dannlee (Nov 19, 2022)

there - been there done that - it was 3g dropped powder, set it aside and never 'found' it again... gaps in record keeping prevent knowing if it got mixed back to working PGMs or if new house owners found a mystery after I moved....


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 19, 2022)

My misplacing was due to a divorce....lol.


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 19, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> You put it to a safe place and forgot about where it is?


Well, it was in an vintage aluminum lemonade pitcher that was full of cell phone chargers. I was cleaning the pitcher out and there it was. I put it there due to a divorce. But it's all good. 
I do keep all my Troy ounces of gold locked up in a gun safe.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## wisco_gold (Jan 1, 2023)

Sorry to hear you had to go through that..though finding that would definitely brighten my day. Damn that is nice looking! Im just getting into refining from e-scrap and havent actually refined any yet lol as I'm collecting, sorting and prepping scrap while studying until I'm confident and I can only imagine how long it's going to take me to get that much, now Im thinking I'm not going to refine any when I am ready and just keep stockpiling until I'm sure I have enough to get close to that. 

Before I found this site I was watching video after video trying to learn as much as I could. All I was seeing after all that work and material, is a random hand come into frame with a tiny little bb of gold and man does that discourage a guy just a little bit. Seeing pictures like this is encouraging.


----------

